# pb affichage deuxieme ecran



## oscar74 (24 Août 2009)

Bonsoir , mon pc venant de rendre l'ame j'ai decide de bascule mon macbookk sur mon ecran samsung lcd , mais il reste noir , pas d'affichage pourtant il me le detecte bien ! la je bloque 

!!


quelqu'un aurait un tuyau  

Merci


----------



## estcethomas (24 Août 2009)

salut,
j'aimerai bien t'aider, si si je te jure vraiment, mais là tu nous dis tellement peu de chose que c'est assez difficile...
Alors je vais quand même essayer de deviner: tu as donc un macbook, disons blanc, et un écran samsung, tu as donc branché ce petit truc sur ton macbook et à l'écran, tu as ouvert ton macbook et la l'écran du macbook est devenue bleu puis est redevenue normale? Et l'écran samsung n'a rien fait du tout?
Dis moi si j'ai tout bon (si j'ai tout bon je me trouve une caravane et je devient madame irma!)

J'ai quand même deux trois questions:
-ton écran est il branché? (petit clin d'oeil à the IT crowd!:rateau
-quand tu vas dans préférence système> moniteur et que tu cliques sur "détecter les moniteurs" ça dit quoi?


----------



## oscar74 (24 Août 2009)

Et bien en ce qui concerne madame irma tu a tout bon , tu peut t'acheter une caravane !!car c'est exactement ce qu'il se passe !!!
En fait j'ai un ecran noir !! 

j'ai reteste mon ecran avec un autre pc et ca fonctionne ; 

Il me detecte bien mon ecran syncmaster dans les preference mais ne donne pas d'affichage c'est tout noir . 


A j'ai une application qui s'ouvre sync color un truc comm ca qd je branche l'ecran 

mais qd je fait reparer il me dit qu'il n'y a pas de pb .

J'ai branche l'ecran via l'adaptateur mini dvi vers dvi 

faut t'il choisir un mode d'affichage particulier ?


----------



## estcethomas (24 Août 2009)

ben non moi je ne vois pas ce que tu as fais de mal...
Et quand tu actives space qu'est ce que tu vois? tu peux nous faire une petite capture?


----------



## oscar74 (27 Août 2009)

Salut et bien avec space c'est la meme chose , j'ai toujour un ecran noir , mon moniteur recoit bien un signal , mais c'est du noir !! 

Y'a t 'il un probleme de compatibilite entre mon ecran lcd samsung et le macbook ? 

Mon moniteur est un 2232bw syncmaster samsung


----------



## estcethomas (28 Août 2009)

alors là je ne sais pas s'il y a un problème de compatibilité mais ce que je voulais savoir quand je te demandais une capture de space c'st voir à quoi ça ressemble parce que quand tu as un écran externe de brancher tu dois avoir ça:




ça peut changer suivant la positon de tes écrans l'un par rapport à l'autre.

Donc comme tu peux le voir j'ai l'écran de mon macbook (le petit) et à gauche l'écran externe, donc si tu n'as pas ça c'est qu'il n'est pas reconnue par le mac si tu as ça c'est être un problème tout con:
-un mauvais branchement
-la luminosité a 0 (si si c'est déjà arriver de se prendre la tete pour se rendre compte que l'écran marchait bien en fait!) ou autre...


----------



## Waxmaster C (15 Septembre 2009)

La configuration normal pour brancher un écran externe sur un macbook est vraiment simple une fois qu'elle est faite est efficace, mais peu paraître un peu obscure au début quand on ne l'a jamais expérimenté. Dans un premier temps je voudrais te dire que mes recherches dans ce domaine m'ont permis de voire qu'il est plutôt rare (en fait je ne l'ai jamais lu mais c'est probablement possible) qu'un écran ne soit pas compatible mac. Une fois trouvé le bon adaptateur normalement tous les écran fonctionnent avec un macbook !!!
Combien d'adaptateur as-tu connecté a ton mac ??? je te demande sa car il est possible de brancher un petit adaptateur entre l'adaptateur mac et le câble de ton écran, et se faisant tu perd  de la bande passante (excuse mon vocabulaire, je n'y connais pas grand chose).
Tout sa pour dire qu'il vaux mieux avoir le moins possible d'intermédiaires entre l'adaptateur apple et le câble de écran. 

Tu branche ensuite ton écran au mac, tu l'allume (ton mac) et quand celui-ci est enfin prêt tu devrais avoir ton écran externe qui se trouve en se qu'on appel un bureau étendu. cela veux dire que tu peut passer ta sourie d'un écran à un autre et lancer tes appli comme si tu n'avais qu'un seul bureau.

Si tu souhaite avoir un bureau dit "répliqué", il te suffit pour cela de fermer ton macbook (de rabaisser l'écran) et quand cela est fait tu clic avec ta sourie ou ton clavier si tu as ses périphérique en USB, ce qui sortira le mac de sa veille et lancera l'image sur ton écran externe.

Si tu as des périphériques en bluetooth une autre configure doit être fait ! Il faut que tu aille dans préférence système et que tu configure ta souris ou ton clavier bluetooth pour qu'il réactive le mac quand ils sont utilisés.

Quand l'écran sera connecté et qu'il fonctionnera, il se peut qu'il n'apparaisse pas dans sa résolution native, il te suffit pour cela d'aller dans préférence > moniteur et de choisir sa résolution.

Si cela ne fonctionne pas, je pense que sa sera du à un mauvais fonctionnement de l'adaptateur !!!
J'espère t'avoir aidé, et je te souhaite bonne chance !!!


----------



## nikitou (26 Septembre 2009)

nikel pour moi 

Avec un ecran samsung 23" et un macbook

++


----------



## faulkico (15 Novembre 2009)

bonjour, 
J'ai le meme probleme. Mon macbook est branché sur un ecran/tv phillips, avec un minidisplay port en vga. Celui)ci est bien détecter par le macbook, mais l'ecran reste desesperement noir, enfin ... il affiche pas de signal. 
Qd je fais detecter les ecran, , mon macbook devient bleu, detecte mon ecran phillips, mais rien d'autre.

Une idée?


----------



## Waxmaster C (18 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Quand ton MacBook détecte ton écran de tv, et qu'il affiche "pas de signal", tu devrais essayer de fermer ton MacBook (bien sûr sans l'éteindre). Mais avant toute chose, vérifie que tu puisses faire redémarrer l'activité avec ta souris wifi ou ton clavier wifi, et s'ils sont filaires alors il te suffit de cliquer avec ta souris ou d'appuyer sur une des touches du clavier pour relancer l'activité.
Quand l'activité va se relancer, tu devrais l'affichage sur ta télé, enfin je l'espère*!!!

Peux-tu nous tenir au courant de tes résultats s.t.p.


----------



## Modesty23 (16 Septembre 2014)

faulkico a dit:


> bonjour,
> J'ai le meme probleme. Mon macbook est branché sur un ecran/tv phillips, avec un minidisplay port en vga. Celui)ci est bien détecter par le macbook, mais l'ecran reste desesperement noir, enfin ... il affiche pas de signal.
> Qd je fais detecter les ecran, , mon macbook devient bleu, detecte mon ecran phillips, mais rien d'autre.
> 
> Une idée?



--------- HELLO, MEME PROBLEME ICI... J'ai branché un écran phillips 22' en DVI sur min DVI/THunderbolt et l'autre de la meme façon. 
J'ai également essayé VGA vers mini DVI... same shit... 
- Le premier écran est détecté, le deuxième aussi mais aucun affichage... marque 'pas d'entrée vidéo '''  alors que le mac le voit....  QUE FAIRE? HELP 

merci à tous d'avance


----------



## Tuncurry (16 Septembre 2014)

Modesty23 a dit:


> --------- HELLO, MEME PROBLEME ICI... QUE FAIRE? HELP



Il faut isoler le problème.
Déjà, si c une tv, vérifier que vous etes sur la bonne source : Ext ou VGA/PC
ensuite Vérifier la présence du moniteur externe dans informations systeme, ligne Cartes video/moniteurs: l'écran externe doit apparaitre après les infos LCD couleur de l'écran intégré Mac. Si ce n'est pas le cas, tester le cable avec un autre Pc et le Mac et le cable avec un autre moniteur si possible... ca devrait donner des indications sur ce qui dysfonctionne.

Ca peut enfin etre n pb materiel/logiciel sur la sortie video du mac. Essayer dans ce cas plusieurs fois de suspendre l'activité puis relancer, cela force la carte video à s'initialiser.


----------



## Alexandreiiii (13 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Je relance cette discussion trois ans plus tard car je suis confronté au même problème.

Je viens de changer de Mac mini (modèle Core2duo 2.2) au modèle 2014 (i5 2.6). Avec l'ancien, j'utilisais deux écrans (l'un en DVI, l'autre en mini-display HDMI). Sur le modèle 2014, je branche un écran en HDMI direct puis je branche un écran avec le mini-display utilisé précédemment pour faire office d'adaptateur HDMI (les deux écrans restant les mêmes).

Mais voilà, le modèle 2014 rend inutilisable le second écran. Il est bien reconnu par le Mac puisque les deux moniteurs s'affichent dans la barre de menu et dans les préférences système. Même la souris passe sur le deuxième écran. Mais l'écran du second reste noir, il ne s'allume plus (je l'ai testé par ailleurs pour voir si lui déconnait) ; il reste en veille car son info est "Pas de signal".

Pour moi, cela relève de la magie ; je ne vois pas où j'ai pu être négligent.  Merci pour l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter.

Alex


----------

